# Chukar Dog preference



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I’m thinking of picking up a chukar dog, the labs paws are just to soft. I have been thinking between 2 different breeds.....GSP and Brittany. I have only hunted behind GSP for pheasant hunting. I have you kids and the dog will be indoors with the family a lot. Which is a better route to go?


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

I’m lucky this lab has no issues with tough feet. He’ll knock out epic chukar days no worries...
I’m hearing good things about Pudelpointers though...
You should have a serious look at those...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> Which is a better route to go?


Which one do you like better? Pick that one...then go do the research and find a great litter with a breeder who hunts the hell out of his dogs.

There's no magical breed. I've hunted behind all sorts of dog breeds, some great and others not worth a day of dog food. More behind finding a breeder who knows what their doing and is breeding to produce the best possible gun dog they can.

GPS, Britt, Pudelpointer, Draht, Setters...and I guess EP's ..pick whatever breed you like and put the time into training. You'll end up with a great hunting buddy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If I did nothing but hunt Chukars, I would have a pair of English Setters. Great indoor dogs as well. I'm a fan of Brittany's too.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

It really is all relative according to your hunting habits and likes. All of the breeds have great selling points. I find that my GSP's are more versatile for what I do than many of the breeds friends of I have. Long hair dogs struggle in early season warm weather and I never, never ever have to pick burrs out of em. They stay perfectly warm Chukar hunting late season cause theyre active. Not so good for late season duck hunts though. They are excellent family pets and have good range without overdoing and going on point in the next state.
If your only gonna hunt them on Chukars in the late season any breed will likely make you happy. Just get one that points.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got a GSP for two reasons. versatility and I've always wanted one. We will be hunting chukar a good amount but I'd also like to do waterfowl and bloodtracking. If I just wanted a chukar dog I'd probably opt for a bigger running English pointer, GSP, or English setter. I'd take a good honest look at your home life and what kind of dog you want at home and make that a priority in your decision.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> I just got a GSP for two reasons. versatility and I've always wanted one. We will be hunting chukar a good amount but I'd also like to do waterfowl and bloodtracking. If I just wanted a chukar dog I'd probably opt for a bigger running English pointer, GSP, or English setter. I'd take a good honest look at your home life and what kind of dog you want at home and make that a priority in your decision.


Post up some photos of that new pup.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

brendo said:


> I just got a GSP for two reasons. versatility and I've always wanted one. We will be hunting chukar a good amount but I'd also like to do waterfowl and bloodtracking. If I just wanted a chukar dog I'd probably opt for a bigger running English pointer, GSP, or English setter. I'd take a good honest look at your home life and what kind of dog you want at home and make that a priority in your decision.


+1 
I picked up a shorthair last year and he's a great Chukar dog. However I'd say they're not a breed for every household. My dog is great in my house but I make sure to exercise him and give him lots of attention. I know a lot of other people could never handle a dog w so much drive in the house.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My vote would be for a Brittany. I'm on my 2nd Brittany, have a 6 month old pup I picked up in the fall. They've been great family dogs, very social. They don't run as big as the GSP's but can cover plenty of ground. My dad had GSP's, the first one we had when I was a kid was a great all around dog, good with the fam and tremendous hunter. We spent the rest of the time trying to find another GSP like her and couldn't replicate it. Always had good hunters just didn't care to be around the family. Could run big and go all day but weren't much fun to be around other than that. If you find the right pedigree and do the right training you can get the dog you want. Any breed discussed so far could fit the bill.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> My vote would be for a Brittany. I'm on my 2nd Brittany, have a 6 month old pup I picked up in the fall. They've been great family dogs, very social. They don't run as big as the GSP's but can cover plenty of ground. My dad had GSP's, the first one we had when I was a kid was a great all around dog, good with the fam and tremendous hunter. We spent the rest of the time trying to find another GSP like her and couldn't replicate it. Always had good hunters just didn't care to be around the family. Could run big and go all day but weren't much fun to be around other than that. If you find the right pedigree and do the right training you can get the dog you want. Any breed discussed so far could fit the bill.


I do love brits! I have one currently. She's a great dog unfortunately I didn't really know what I was doing when I got her and I did no homework on her background so her hunting drive/instinct just isn't there. She doesn't hunt but we still love having her around!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a GSP for two reasons. versatility and I've always wanted one. We will be hunting chukar a good amount but I'd also like to do waterfowl and bloodtracking. If I just wanted a chukar dog I'd probably opt for a bigger running English pointer, GSP, or English setter. I'd take a good honest look at your home life and what kind of dog you want at home and make that a priority in your decision.
> ...


Will do! I'll start a new thread. Keep a log on his progress hopefully!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Wirehair


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I think a good well bread shorthair would probably be the best choice for the average upland hunter. They are a proven breed with lots of fans--I like them. If you wanted something with more range but was still a lovey dovey face licker look at a setter. They are another fine bird dog. The less said about Britney's the better--I'm not a fan to say the least. Why anyone wants to hunt behind a style-less mop head is beyond me. Wirehairs take a special sort of owner and generally a more experienced guy the better, they can be dog sharp and kill happy. For pure upland hunting I would not get one, for versatile upland/waterfowl then ok but for upland they don't range enough. The latest fad of designer breeds like pudel pointers I think are more of a gimmick than anything, but to each their own.

The purist (best) upland bird dog breed is the pointer. But most guys don't want just a bird dog; they want a house dog, family dog, dog that does tricks, old yellar, do it all and the pointer ain't it, although I think they are a better family dog than most give them credit for. Most guys don't hunt enough to handle a pointer. They work well for me but everyone is different and you have to fit the dog to the man.

Regardless of breed, you are ultimately buying the genetics of the parents so do your homework and buy from hunters/field trailers.

Different horses for different courses as they say and if I offended any Britney owners out there then my point has been proven :grin:


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

"The latest fad of designer breeds like pudel pointers I think are more of a gimmick than anything, but to each their own"

If the latest fad of designer breeds have been around since the 1800s I'm gonna start travelling around on my horse and buggy to start a new fad.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Wire said:


> "The latest fad of designer breeds like pudel pointers I think are more of a gimmick than anything, but to each their own"
> 
> If the latest fad of designer breeds have been around since the 1800s I'm gonna start travelling around on my horse and buggy to start a new fad.


Just because something has been around for a long time doesn't mean it has been popular or more commonly seen as of late. How many Americans had pudel pointers 10 to 15 years ago? Talk to me in another 20 years and we will see if they have staying power, then you get to move up from fad to popular.

This has little bearing on how good of a dog you have, just popularity and generalities.

It happens the other way sometimes too, how many Irish setters you see bird hunting? Some breeds come and go and others stick around. The ones I highlighted have been popular for generations although I would say the last 20 years we have seen an increase in popularity regarding the versatile dog. But this thread is about upland dogs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've owned Brits and hunted them on ALL upland birds. They are a great breed, and fantastic family dogs too. CONS: 1- They get full of burs, 2- NOT cold hardy dogs. I've done best in the winter for "Devil Birds".

Id go with a GSP, GWP, or big runner like the English Pointer. Either breed you choose, it's a devotion to spending time with them. IMO, the dog is only as good as the owner, and how he trains it. 

I have Lion, Bear Hounds now, (Plotts) and it's almost a full time job training, and exercising a pack of dogs!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> The latest fad of designer breeds like pudel pointers I think are more of a gimmick than anything, but to each their own.


Not trying to start anything with you Airborne but a pudelpointer is not a designer breed. They are a legitimate breed that was started in the late 1800s by breeding German hunting pudels with English pointers. Yes, you probably didn't see as many in this neck of the woods 15-20 years ago but that doesn't mean they aren't legitimate upland bird dogs.

I think the breeds mentioned here in the thread would be fine chukar dogs.

To the original poster, talk to breeders about the range, temperament, prey drive, and other traits you are looking for in a hunting companion. It is a lot of fun to talk to some of these breeders and hear them talk about their dogs. Pick one you like and go for it. That's my two cents and it ain't worth that.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wagdog said:


> Not trying to start anything with you Airborne but a pudelpointer is not a designer breed. They are a legitimate breed that was started in the late 1800s by breeding German hunting pudels with English pointers. Yes, you probably didn't see as many in this neck of the woods 15-20 years ago but that doesn't mean they aren't legitimate upland bird dogs.


I do think that Pudel Pointers are a legitimate breed and make a fine versatile dog from what I hear. My point about being a fad/gimmick is they haven't been prevalent in the US for very long, and who knows if they will stick around. Time will tell.

Heck, if there was a newfangled breed that outran, found more birds, out-pointed, and out-hunted pointers you can bet your a$$ I would be a proud member of that fad/gimmick train!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't disagree with Airborne on this. If all you want is a let it out of the kennel, saw dust brained bird finder, you can't beat an EP for wide-open chukar hunting. Most guys I know who own EP's own a couple, for when one of them runs off and can't find their way back to the truck. Good to have a back-up:mrgreen: Airborne's EP actually retrieves, which is awesome! How did you teach it to remember its name?8)


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Heck, if there was a newfangled breed that outran, found more birds, out-pointed, and out-hunted pointers you can bet your a$$ I would be a proud member of that fad/gimmick train!


I'm not going to argue this. Our best bird dog when I was a kid was a pointer named Dot. She was a bobwhite and wood**** machine. The only thing that would slow her down was the cold. Luckily she mainly hunted East Texas and Louisiana so the cold usually wasn't an issue. I wish we had GPS tracking collars back then. My Dad lost Dot for 45 minutes on a wood**** hunt. Finally found her in a creek bottom, locked up. She kept giving my Dad that look out of the corner of her eye that said, "hey dummy, I've had these birds pinned forever. Come shoot these thangs!"


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

gdog said:


> I can't disagree with Airborne on this. If all you want is a let it out of the kennel, saw dust brained bird finder, you can't beat an EP for wide-open chukar hunting. Most guys I know who own EP's own a couple, for when one of them runs off and can't find their way back to the truck. Good to have a back-up:mrgreen: Airborne's EP actually retrieves, which is awesome! How did you teach it to remember its name?8)


Ha! Ha! I️ honestly can't stop laughing to even come up with a good response! Smart A$$! :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wagdog said:


> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, if there was a newfangled breed that outran, found more birds, out-pointed, and out-hunted pointers you can bet your a$$ I would be a proud member of that fad/gimmick train!
> ...


Used to love hunting timber doodles in Louisiana. Best way to hit them is to shoot where theys ain't. Can't fly straight for 10 feet fer nuthin


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Get on Facebook and look for Wicked Six Kennels 
I'm an avid Chukar hunter and have hunted and trialed all over the western U.S. 
I have owned and trained many breeds and there is a reason I have chosen to stay with the GSP. 
IMO they are the best all around hunting dog there is.
But that's not saying other breeds cant get it done.
The GSP has just shown me they can do it all.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Airborne said:


> I do think that Pudel Pointers are a legitimate breed and make a fine versatile dog from what I hear. My point about being a fad/gimmick is they haven't been prevalent in the US for very long, and who knows if they will stick around. Time will tell.
> 
> Heck, if there was a newfangled breed that outran, found more birds, out-pointed, and out-hunted pointers you can bet your a$$ I would be a proud member of that fad/gimmick train!


10-15 years ago how many people had German Wirehairs, Wirehaired Pointing Griffons, Bracco Italianos, Spinone Italianos, Wirehaired Vizslas, Small Munsterlanders, Large Munsterlanders, Boykins, etc. With the internet hunters are no longer limited to word of mouth when it comes to hunting dogs.

As far as breeds that will outrun, find more birds, out point, and out hunt. This will depend on the breeder and the individual dog.

Growing up we had a mutt, that would out duck hunt many labs.

Out the current hunting breeds, I think the pudelpointer. Is as close to top of the line as it gets.

When looking for a chukar dog, it depends on your preference. I prefer German Wirehairs, because I also hunt ducks and need a more versatile weather tolerant breed.

If I was going to get a dog for chukar hunting it would probably be the Small Munsterlander (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Münsterländer), unless I was feeling like I wanted big floppy ears in my pointing dog which would make me go with the Bracco Italiano ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracco_Italiano)


----------

